# Scuba diving in Sharm el Sheikh



## jenni_11 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello all.


I need some advice on diving in sharm el sheikh. I've had a few intro dives while I was out there earlier this summer, and have decided to pack up and go dedicated my life to diving as I've fallen in love with it. 

I understand the pay is not all that good. But of course understand this and I'm doing it for diving.

As I'm starting out as a newbie, how long will it take me to work after I qualify? I've heard I need to do at least over 100 dives in my logbook before I can start working as a diving instructor. 

Are there any internships that I can do? I guess I have to wait and see until I get out there, I'm just a want to fully prepare myself before heading out there. 

I'm not coming out with alot of money, just enough to live on for a month or too. (hence the fact I have to pay for all the diving lessons!!) 

Any information from you guys would be much apprciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

jenni_11 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> 
> I need some advice on diving in sharm el sheikh. I've had a few intro dives while I was out there earlier this summer, and have decided to pack up and go dedicated my life to diving as I've fallen in love with it.
> ...


Hi,

I admittedly do not know much about diving, but I'm thinking if you've only ever done a handful of dives that it'll be some time before you'd be let on the loose as an instructor. I am also aware that it is VERY costly to get that far. You may be better off working as a counter girl or snorkeling guide for a diving centre and diving recreationally to notch up experience rather than the super expensive courses. You would probably then get discounts on the courses, although it may not be much.

Either that or just work in any job and keep diving as a hobby. After all they say you can have too much of a good thing, if you dive everyday you may start to hate it!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jenni, you do not have to travel all the way to Egypt. The island of El Hierro part of the Canarian Archipelago, is a world famous location for scuba diving. We are part of the European Union so access for you is easier.

Most of the diving takes place in a small fishing port called La Restinga, have a look at this link,

La Restinga - Diving Center Club - El Hierro - Submarinismo El Hierro - Bucear en las Islas Canarias

Maybe you will be tempted


----------



## jenni_11 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I admittedly do not know much about diving, but I'm thinking if you've only ever done a handful of dives that it'll be some time before you'd be let on the loose as an instructor. I am also aware that it is VERY costly to get that far. You may be better off working as a counter girl or snorkeling guide for a diving centre and diving recreationally to notch up experience rather than the super expensive courses. You would probably then get discounts on the courses, although it may not be much.
> 
> Either that or just work in any job and keep diving as a hobby. After all they say you can have too much of a good thing, if you dive everyday you may start to hate it!!


thanks sam!

I completely understand that I won't be working as an instructor straight off, I've already been given a huge discount from an instructor who is a family friend. And I did consider working at a shop or as a snorkling giuide, which I think is my best option atm, which is fine, as long as it's still associated with diving I'm all good. 

Thanks for the info sam!!


----------

